# Broken Babies



## ian (Oct 3, 2008)

The chocolates are does and the pale one is a buck, i think he is a really light blue rather than a ce dilute but let me know if anyone else has any ideas.
The buck is carrying aby for definite and im hoping the does are too so I will have broken aby babies. I actually think these are broken rumpwhites.


----------



## The secret garden (May 13, 2010)

middle one has a spot by his butt!! how cute is that? awww i love mice.


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

Cute!
When can you tell if they are aby or not?


----------



## The secret garden (May 13, 2010)

Whats aby?


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

Abyssinian, or Rosette Secret garden. 

They are PRECIOUS.
They almost look like broken rump whites... silly. xD
Ilove the butt-spot.

EDIT: As soon as i looked back at you post, i saw you meantioned they might -be- broken rumpwhites. 
I didn't even know that was possible! 
I was just making a silly comment on their looks. x)

THAT'S SO NEAT!


----------



## The secret garden (May 13, 2010)

oh i see


----------



## ian (Oct 3, 2008)

These wont be aby because the buck I used wasnt, but hopefully they will produce aby babies when they are old enough.


----------



## Autumn2005 (Apr 21, 2010)

Very cute! Are they... in a butter dish? :lol: I love the chocolate color. It is now my quest to find chocolates... (Mice of course! :mrgreen: )


----------



## zany_toon (Apr 3, 2010)

I love the little greyish spot on the boy and the fact that he has a white spot which lines up with it in the greyish part further up!! So cute


----------

